# Uneven Pour from double spout group handle



## Potts (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi,

I'm slowly getting there with my classic - OPV mod, descale, boiler strip down and new solenoid. I can now pull an okay 25-30s shot, but get less espresso from the right spout compared with left over the length of the pull. Is this normal or is there a fault? Or, should I be thinking about a better shower screen (compared to the old stock screen) or even a bottomless group handle?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

This could be due to a few things - have you checked the machine with a spirit level? It could be that it's not quite even and hence you get more from the one spout. It can also be down to distribution of the coffee grounds, so that one side is perhaps more densely packed than the other.

A bottomless handle might help you see where the coffee was coming through more.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

From my experience sometimes the spouts themselves are a bit crap (they are fairly crude cast pieces) and even with the machine level they simply don't pour evenly. Also if you get a naked PF and notice how big the extraction cone can grow and how it moves around slightly sometimes, you'll see why pours from spouted PFs might be crooked.

I'll just get a naked PF (or cut down the one you have) and if you want a single espresso split the double in half manually.

T.


----------



## Potts (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. It's definitely level and I always try to ensure that the grounds are evenly tamped, though will watch this even more. When I first stripped down the classic, the shower plate holder was in a terrible state. I cleaned and descaled it, but it's still badly corroded and pitted. I might swap this first to see if the flow evens out, otherwise we'll try going naked! I'd might try this anyway...

Wow dsc, you have a Londinium L1! What a beautiful looking machine - I'm trying to find an excuse to get to Foundary Roasters in Sheffield, just to see one in the flesh and enjoy a Londinium shot.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

my classic was in a similar state when i got it. recently replaced the holder with a brass one, and got an IMS shower screen. makes a big difference to the shots. i think they were about £15 each from theespressoshop


----------



## Potts (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Dave - I've just ordered both these items from theespressoshop. Fingers crossed!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## nightslayer (May 29, 2016)

Might help to also ensure distribution - it's not just the level tamp you need but also even distribution! Channeling is bound to occur otherwise. I've got a bottomless pf and a decent distribution technique down but my shots still channel for the first few seconds at least, and oftentimes more than that..


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Potts said:


> Thank you for your replies. It's definitely level and I always try to ensure that the grounds are evenly tamped, though will watch this even more. When I first stripped down the classic, the shower plate holder was in a terrible state. I cleaned and descaled it, but it's still badly corroded and pitted. I might swap this first to see if the flow evens out, otherwise we'll try going naked! I'd might try this anyway...
> 
> Wow dsc, you have a Londinium L1! What a beautiful looking machine - I'm trying to find an excuse to get to Foundary Roasters in Sheffield, just to see one in the flesh and enjoy a Londinium shot.


I came from a Classic myself @Potts  the L1 is indeed nice but the Classic can still deliver decent espresso. I had it coupled with a crappy Gaggia MDF grinder years ago and it was chucking out some great tasting coffee, so hang in there, all you need is patience

T.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Some double spouts are better pourers, due to their better internal finish. The open double spouts seem to perform better than the closed ones and you can see what's happening...


----------

